# Birthday Dreaming



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

I've been searching the "internets" for a few days looking for a really nice 36 inch T5HO Freshwater Light fixture for my 50g as a birthday present to self.

BUT it seems every four bulb (4x39w) fixture is a saltwater model with two Actinic Blue and two Daylight 10,000K. 

Is there a 4x39 fixture out there for freshwater?
Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Check with whatever company you're thinking of ordering from I've found that most of these "internets" lighting sites will provide you with other bulbs than what normally come with the setup if you ask them to change them out. Which sites/ setups were you looking at?


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Oops, I see where I've asked this once before.
bosmahe1 responded with the comment below. Do you think he switched out his bulbs?

Anybody out there running 4x39 T5HO? 

Actinic blue and 10k are more for reef tanks, right?
thanks for any help

"I would go with the 4 x 39 watt T5HO lights. That would give you 3.12 watts per gallon. There are quite a few sources of 39 watt T5HO bulbs online from aquarium and hydroponics companies. Compact Flourescents are good but tend to get warmer and come in two pin configurations. I have the Nova Extreme 4x39 T5HO SLR. Its not bad for the money but I did have to swap out the intolerably noisey fan. I bought a quieter fan from a computer website. If you are willing to spend more money, you might want to look at Catalina or Tek lighting especially since your tank is 18 inches wide."


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh thanks Travis! I've been looking at "all" of them trying to find one listing a freshwater 4x39. It makes sense that somebody would be willing to switch out bulbs. Do you have a recommendation?



Travis.808 said:


> Check with whatever company you're thinking of ordering from I've found that most of these "internets" lighting sites will provide you with other bulbs than what normally come with the setup if you ask them to change them out. Which sites/ setups were you looking at?


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have pcf's from ah supply (these are there t5 kits) on mine so I can't recommend a particular site but, you can also check these sites:

aquacave 
marine and reef
marine depot
that pet place

These are some sites to get started with but, obviously not every site for aquarium lighting. Like I said though, I'm not sure which has the best lights or prices, or what price range you are looking at. I'd say, do a little leg work checking stats on each setup and price check the heck out of the one you choose before buying it. Hope this helps.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey that's sound advice Travis! Thanks very much. I'll for sure post what I end up purchasing. My birthday is still over a month a way, but the daydreaming is at least half the fun! 



Travis.808 said:


> I have pcf's from ah supply (these are there t5 kits) on mine so I can't recommend a particular site but, you can also check these sites:
> 
> aquacave
> marine and reef
> ...


----------



## riverrat (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a TEK 4x39 over a 40 gallon breeder. I like this light fixture very much. 
I have mine hanging from electric metallic conduit (EMC) that I bent and painted myself.
The fixture I have has two cords and two switches which enables me to run a two
light or four light configuration for any duration I wish. Lots of flexibility.

As for bulbs I myself use giesemann bulbs. 

I have ran all middays and liked that look. Since my bulbs were 
aging I decided to try a mix of middays and aquaflouras and think I 
might prefer the new look a bit more. 

If you use the websites search function and search Tek T5HO 
I am sure you will find all the info on them you need. 

Other folks talk about Catalina fixtures also but I have no experience with them.
I would consider hanging whatever you buy. It is really nice to be able to quickly raise
the lights to work on the tank.


Good luck. 
River


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

I second the TEK 4x39w recommendation. I'm running that over a 58g and it works perfectly. I got a really good deal by stalking Ebay for a couple of months. I think that saved me a good $100 over what most of the online retailers are selling them for. Of course, I made up for that $100 by buying the Giesemann bulbs.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

choose any bulb you like...
http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5...t_Fixture_w!_Bulbs_(Black)_by_Sunlight_Supply

jB


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Check out the flying pig at the end.
Hey thanks everybody for your thoughts!
So I'm looking at the 36" 4x39W Tek Light T5 ($339.95)
and the
Catalina 36 inch BLACK SOLAR T5 HO - 4 X 39W ($250)
and the
Catalina 48 inch BLACK SOLAR T5 HO - 4 X 54W ($189.99) or 3 x 54W ($139.99)

My thoughts are:
I wonder if the Tek is worth it. Being able to choose Giesemann from the get go would be cool. Hanging the Tek would be also cool. Does the reefgeek hanging kit come with some sort of on-the-fly height adjustment? Um, I just walked downstairs to take a look at how hanging the light would look and remembered I asked my wife today what she liked about the aquarium and one of the things she noted was that she liked the way the pig print above the aquarium matched the planted tank well. She'd not go for the wires in front of the print.  And the legs for the tek would be another $58.

So, I'm thinking Catalina even though the Tek might be somewhat better.
Catalina legs are $10.
The Catalina 48" fixtures are less than the 36" fixtures, and looking at the installation pics I'm virtually positive the 48" on legs would sit on a 36" tank no problem but I'm thinking the 6 inch fixture overhang on each side might create objectionable ambient lighting. The tank is in the center of the house so I wouldn't want the lighting to look awkward. Would it I wonder?

Hum, any thoughts/suggestions?











Jason Baliban said:


> choose any bulb you like...
> http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5...t_Fixture_w!_Bulbs_(Black)_by_Sunlight_Supply
> 
> jB


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Cool! Make sure to let us know which way you decide to go. I'm sure all of these setups will do good. I think this one sounds like a winner _Catalina 48 inch BLACK SOLAR T5 HO - 4 X 54W ($189.99)_ unless its a typo cause this one costs more_ Catalina 36 inch BLACK SOLAR T5 HO - 4 X 39W ($250)_ more power, more coverage, better price, sounds like a winner to me! I might just upgrade as well...sometime anyway, wife permitting.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

So do you and y'all think the extra six inches over each side of the aquarium will create some sort of funky look or it'd be just fine? I know that as far as the fish and plants are concerned it'd be fine.  I thinking more about the wife. Anybody ever see or have a light fixture on legs larger than the aquarium and did it look ok?



Travis.808 said:


> Cool! Make sure to let us know which way you decide to go. I'm sure all of these setups will do good. I think this one sounds like a winner _Catalina 48 inch BLACK SOLAR T5 HO - 4 X 54W ($189.99)_ unless its a typo cause this one costs more_ Catalina 36 inch BLACK SOLAR T5 HO - 4 X 39W ($250)_ more power, more coverage, better price, sounds like a winner to me! I might just upgrade as well...sometime anyway, wife permitting.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Send Catalina an email concerning the pricing on the 4x39 price vs. 4x54 price. A while back I sent an email asking if they had a 3 bulb 39 watt because they advertise a 3 bulb 54 watt. They responded by saying use the 3x56 bulb unit in the order and put a special note for it to be 3 x39 watt unit. Since they offered that flexibility maybe they will match the advertised price of the 4x54 watt. Man, I wished I knew about these folks before I bought my Current Extreme! My guess is the light spillage from a 48 inch unit may be objectionable but, if you ever wanted to upgrade to a 75 gallon, you'd be set.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

I think that's a great idea. I'm going to see if I can get someone on the phone first. Seems I recall reading about someone calling and negotiating a price. I'll keep ya'll updated!



bosmahe1 said:


> Send Catalina an email concerning the pricing on the 4x39 price vs. 4x54 price. A while back I sent an email asking if they had a 3 bulb 39 watt because they advertise a 3 bulb 54 watt. They responded by saying use the 3x56 bulb unit in the order and put a special note for it to be 3 x39 watt unit. Since they offered that flexibility maybe they will match the advertised price of the 4x54 watt. Man, I wished I knew about these folks before I bought my Current Extreme! My guess is the light spillage from a 48 inch unit may be objectionable but, if you ever wanted to upgrade to a 75 gallon, you'd be set.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Great news...here's the story:
I called Catalina Aquarium (CA)  and spoke with Jim. I asked him a little nervously if he'd be willing to sell me the Catalina 36 inch BLACK SOLAR T5 HO - 4 X 39W ($250) at the lower sale price of the Catalina 48 inch BLACK SOLAR T5 HO - 4 X 54W ($189.99). He was very friendly and said yes no problem. He said he thought he'd be able to fabricate the unit today and ship it tomorrow with 6500k bulbs. I told him that it was through a discussion on APC that I got turned on to CA. I then asked him if I should mention on APC that he's willing to negotiate price. He said "hell yeah" tell them!

So there you go. I'll update once I receive the fixture. Now the question is whether my wife will allow me to install now or if I'll actually have to wait for my birthday! 



dmastin said:


> I think that's a great idea. I'm going to see if I can get someone on the phone first. Seems I recall reading about someone calling and negotiating a price. I'll keep ya'll updated!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm following this thread as I'm in the market for the same thing too.
fishneedit.com also has a nice inexpensive one but it won't be in stock for a few months.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

:first:Cool after you convince your wife you can convince mine too!!:biggrin:


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

i just got from ebay a 4X39W fiture with 4x67K bulbs the original bulbs were actinic and 10K but i asked about a change in the bulbs and they did it for a litle fee, you can do the same.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

what kind & what price?
thanks!


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

it was an oddysea 4X39W 6700K for about 90.00 usdl


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Let us know how you like it.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

you meant me? or dmastin? i was having ludwigia pantanal in full red color and i tought it was going to suffer bit it didn't. it still full red and plants as inclinta and macandra improved their growth.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

I installed my Catalina Aquarium (CA) 36" 4x39 Solar setup yesterday. It was $225 including shipping and legs. I cut some Lexan I got from Home Depot for ten bucks and installed as a splash guard. The standard thickness was a bit of a tight fit, but works. The CA folks also installed a third power cord such that I can control 1, 1, and two bulbs. Pretty sweet as one bulb seems like a much more natural dawn/dusk than two. I'm super satisfied so far. I'd give it an A. The only thing short of A plus would be the lack of splash guard and the inferior quality and shorter length of the third cord. I would have updated earlier, but I've been somewhat demoralized as I brought two nice Ottos home and Ich as well, doh! (Quarantine and back up your hard drive two things I'll never learn it seems!) Fortunately, my fish are tolerant of warm water and I may have whipped the Ich using temperature, micron filtration, and UV only. Anyway, the CA fixture is quite nice and the CA folks are willing to negotiate price. If anyone wants a pic just let me know. I'm almost "remoralized".


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

of course anyone loves to see pics, please!!!


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Here's a pic of the CA light fixture installed. I'm really loving it! I have a Magnum HOT and in-tank UV sterilizer in the tank right now as "I'm" (funny huh, I mean the fish) are recovering from Ich. Also you'll see some extra dwarf hairgrass laying about. If you have any questions about this CA fixture or would like additional pics just let me know.


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 10, 2005)

So, birthday boy, how are things working out with your new lighting? The tank looked pretty healthy in the pic you posted, but that's almost two months. C'mon, man, give with the pics. Please?


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh my gosh, how kind! I'm having a great time with the tank. I've really enjoyed the CA light fixture. My birthday was about ten days ago and the light fixture is one of the best presents ever. I've updated my journal with pics just for you! Click this:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journals/63457-50g-planted-w-fish-noob-2.html#post495890
Thanks so much for the interest! How cool of you!
David



Chris Noto said:


> So, birthday boy, how are things working out with your new lighting? The tank looked pretty healthy in the pic you posted, but that's almost two months. C'mon, man, give with the pics. Please?


----------

